# Link to Qute Quillz photo shoot.



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

I posted a couple of days ago with a sample photo of the photo shoot my niece did. She is from Memphis Tennessee and has her own pet photo buisness. Here is the link, hope all enjoy. I want to frame them all. She is still emailing me ones too. Lisa
http://memphismuttspetphotography.com/news.html


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Gorgeous photos! My favorite ones are of little Sookie in the gutter  Looks like a fun shoot!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Love the pictures, and you have gorgeous hedgies


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you guys, we had a great time doing the photos. Lisa


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am enthralled with the dog pictures!!! Everyone of them! The dogs at the beach and in the meadow. With the hose. On the car. Brittany with her head tilted to the side and peering downward in another picture. The spontaneity and the expressions. Such talent in even knowing what photos to take. Thank you.


----------

